# Puppy Kindergarten for my pups: together or separate?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello! I plan on enrolling my pups in Puppy Classes. The classes are once a week at the Petsmart. My girls are 3 months old and sisters.
I could enroll them both in the same class together. I could handle one pup and my DH could handle the other pup in the same class.

OR I could alternate and bring one pup each week to class. Which do you think would be more beneficial for the girls???
This would mean that one pup would be left at home for an hour...so far I haven't separated them as they were too young.
Each girl would get 4 out of the 8 classes, if I did it that way. I will also speak to the instructor to get his advice.

Just curious about your opinions. Thank U!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I spoke with their trainer and he is suggesting that I enroll both girls in the same class. He is a really good trainer and I was happy with him when I a had a Malt in the adult classes. The classes start next week so that should be right in their window of socialization.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

After thinking about it for a bit I think that having both in the same class with both you and your husband each working with one dog would be best. If you alternate the girls then they wouldn't get to go to the entire class and their training could suffer and it might be confusing to them. And if you waited for the next class to take the second one then her bad habits but hinder your little lady that's in training!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 10 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849737


> After thinking about it for a bit I think that having both in the same class with both you and your husband each working with one dog would be best. If you alternate the girls then they wouldn't get to go to the entire class and their training could suffer and it might be confusing to them. And if you waited for the next class to take the second one then her bad habits but hinder your little lady that's in training![/B]


Great point, Erin.  That is nice of you that you thought it over, too.
I guess them in the same class would be good because when they go out in public, they will be together the majority of the time.
It's interesting because when I called the trainer, I hadn't even mentioned that, but that is what he echoed. He said that they will need to learn to work together because they will be together in most situations. 

The reason I want them to go to school is for the socialization. I can already tell that one is a lot more shy/hesitant than the other. Coco is self-assured and more even and relaxed. Paris is more unsure of things and slighty anxious. So I think the class will be good for Paris especially.

They'll both go together to the class. DH will go to some of the classes, too. He really likes the trainer, too, which is a bonus.
Muffin was very aggitated in her adult classes. But I am anticipating that the pups will do well. I mean it is pretty basic, just puppy kindergarten! :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would separate them because it is an excellent opportunity for them to have some independent 1 on 1 time with you. There is no benefit to them staying together.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 11 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849857


> I would separate them because it is an excellent opportunity for them to have some independent 1 on 1 time with you. There is no benefit to them staying together.[/B]


Yes, there is one benefit...my hubby will only have to drive us once a week!  
In the summer when it is nicer outside I can take the girls separately to their next level of classes. It is a 25 minute walk so I can walk them in the spring/summer. Winter, he will have to drive us to the classes. He'll even go to most of them.

I could try to get more one on one time with the homework assignments that the trainer gives us. I could practice with the girls separately then together as well. I will take them for walks separately now that they are 12 weeks. What do you think of that idea? I didn't want to separate them before that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, it is all up to you. Just remember the more you teach them being apart is fine, the better off they will be in the future. You have to decide how important that is to you.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Enrolling them in completely separate classes would be best, as it is important for them to learn to be apart comfortably. There will be instances in their lives where they cannot be together, such as going to the vet, if one of them were to pass away, etc. If they don't learn to be apart, severe anxiety can develop.

If you insist that they go to the same class, make sure that they are at least separated within the classroom, ie: You have one pup on one side of the room, and your husband has the other on the opposite side. Also, I would not recommend doing their training homework together at all -- they should be in separate rooms during that time.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 12 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850350


> Well, it is all up to you. Just remember the more you teach them being apart is fine, the better off they will be in the future. You have to decide how important that is to you.[/B]


Good advice, I will create more scenarios to separate them and have more one on one with them.
Their next level of classes I could do separate.

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 12 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850435


> Enrolling them in completely separate classes would be best, as it is important for them to learn to be apart comfortably. There will be instances in their lives where they cannot be together, such as going to the vet, if one of them were to pass away, etc. If they don't learn to be apart, severe anxiety can develop.
> 
> If you insist that they go to the same class, make sure that they are at least separated within the classroom, ie: You have one pup on one side of the room, and your husband has the other on the opposite side. Also, I would not recommend doing their training homework together at all -- they should be in separate rooms during that time. [/B]


I like your idea to keep them on opposite sides of the classroom. What is funny is that I was thinking of sitting with one pup on one side of the room away from my hubby and pretending that I didn't know him or the other dog, just to be silly. :biggrin: But I now I see the practicality of that, too. 
We can switch who is with each pup every week.

I really appreciate all the advice from everyone.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Does your trainer offer separate puppy classes in the same day? Sometimes our school will run 7 pm puppy classes and then another at 8 pm. This way it's only 1 driving trip but they get to train separately. Although I'm not sure if they will allow the other fluff to wait around.


----------

